# Hand mirrors



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Hand mirrors are my biggest seller. I've been making them for 10 or more years. most are pretty straight forward, just a turned head and handle. I do like to experiment from time to time with other techniques. This one is a continuation of the routed inlay technique. I route a V groove and then fill it with contrasting woods. Then turn it.
I use 4" glass so the mirror body is a little less than 5 1/2", the handle is about 9 or 10 inches. The texture was added using a round leather stamp.


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

Verrrrrrrrry Nice john


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*John Lucas*

John
That is one sweet looking turning John. Congrats. Last night I was doing a search for a router jig for fluting. Guess who the jig I ran into belonged? Think I am going to make one. How do you figure out the spacing on the flutes John? Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch Math and I were never good buddies so I do all my figuring the old fashion way. Trial and error. I usually have an idea of what I'm trying to do so I will draw some pencil lines on the piece and then decide if my index plate will divide it the way I want. 
Figuring fluted pieces is tougher because you have to figure in the size of the flute. What I do sometimes is to wrap tape or paper around the piece. Then I can work out the dimensions in 2D with a ruler or dividers. Then I just transfer this to the piece.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch Here is an example of what I'm talking about. I took a round nose router bit and made some test cuts in a piece of scrap to find out what depth gave me what size groove. Then I divided this size into the diameter of the piece and determined that 36 grooves a little shallower than my test would work fine for this piece. 
This is an ash box. To make the top grooves look like they spiral I simply mounted the router below center. You do have to make a pattern for the router to follow so that the groove will "run out" where you want it to. It's harder to describe than it is to do. There will be an article coming out in the next issue of Woodturning Design on how I do this. 
The top finial has chatterwork on top instead of using the router.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*John Lucas*

Thanks John. I kind of had an idea how you do the bottom fluting but the chattering on the lid is breath taking to me. I have done fluting on flat work but never on anything round.Soon as I get to be friendly with my new Elbotool hollowing system, I am going to apply myself to learning to do the fluting. I read where you said that someone is coming out soon with a system better than this Elbotool, but I had already sent my money in for this system. I made a 11" high vase and hollowed it and it worked great, except for the tool kept following out of the groove that keeps it captured. This clamp should of been caught and discarded as a reject.Getting another. I am satisfied with this tool though.Hope you don't mind my asking you questions John. I don't know anyone personally that turns. Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch That's why we are all here, to ask questions and to learn. Many times even answering a question is a learning experience because you have to try and evaluate why you do something the way you do.


----------

